# Their back!! So frustrating.



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I sprayed them with Ortho fruit and veggie insecticide
The moved from my tomatoes after they slowed down and now are n my peppers!


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Liquid Seven -- stick it on the water hose and go to town. Works great.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

What says WR??
My hero!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

The top picture looks like a stink bug. - Pest

The second picture looks like assassin bugs. - Beneficial


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

WilliamH is correct. Unfortunately the fastest way to get rid of the brown marmorated stink bug will also kill the assassin bugs & every other insect as well. There are collateral causalities in every 'war'...

Get an insecticide that contains either pyrethrin or permethrin . Be sure to read & heed the label... they are toxic to cats & fish.

Pyrethrin is a contact insect killer that breaks down the hard exoskeleton of hard-bodied insects. When the exoskeleton is dissolved, the insect dehydrates rapidly and dies.

Permethrin is also a contact insect killer that acts as a neurotoxin, slowing down the nervous system through binding to sodium channels. 
For use in your garden, I would use a product like 'VEGETABLES PLUS PERMETHRIN'.








Be careful.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks WR.
I saw one of them had a yellow strip across its back.
It was kind of the same but a little different.
I thought they were the same kinds, and the little orange ones were the babies.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

the big mature ones I was seeing yesterday had BIG pinchers like arms.
You can see them in the pictures.

They didnt look like stink bugs to me. Something even more scary looking.
Any idea where you can get that Vegetable Plus at??


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

So that whole group of little organge bugs are the baby assasins? They are MUCH smaller than the Bigger bugs with the big pinchers. They always seem to be gathered together on the same specific vegetable piece. If you see one, you see ten it seems.

When I see the little orange ones, I always see the big ones that fly off. (not at the same spot exactly, but it just seems I seem them both during the same visits)
But.....they always stay close. They only fly 4-5 onto a differnt plant or surface.
I just always assumed the little orange ones were babies of the big black suckers with the pinchers.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Any idea where you can get that Vegetable Plus at??


Hit the link & it's on the bottom of the page. 'VEGETABLES PLUS PERMETHRIN'.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Update!!!

All the little orange ones are dead today, and the big ones are sick/dying.
Got better pics of one that was still slightly alive, but he would not fly for anything.

What are these?
You can clearly see that yellow strip I was talking about.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Just ordered the 32 oz bottle to have on hand if I see them again and or this dose doesn't seem to do the trick.

Thanks for the advice again WR.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Found it.......... Leaf footed bug

http://insects.tamu.edu/fieldguide/aimg65.html

Common Name: Leaffooted bug
Scientific Name: Leptoglossus phyllopus (Linnaeus)
Order: Hemiptera 
Family: Coreidae

Description: Adults are about 3/4 inch in length and are dark brown with a whitish to yellowish stripe across the central part of the back. The hind legs have flattened, leaf-like expansions on the tibia. Nymphal stages look similar to adults except that they do not have fully developed wings.

A leaffooted bug in the genus Narnia is common on prickly pear cactus. Another species, Acanthocephala declivis (Say), is one of the largest true bugs in Texas, being over an inch in length as an adult. Adults are particularly active in the fall. Although some members of this group are predaceous, immature stages can be easily confused with assassin bugs (Reduviidae).

Broad-headed bugs (Alydidae) are similar to Coreidae, but the head is as wide at the widest portion of the throax. They grow to about 3/4 inch long and are yellow to dark brown. Immature stages remarkable resemble ants (Hymenoptera: Formicidae).

Life cycle: Immature stages are gregarious, being found in high numbers on certain fruit where egg masses were laid.

Pest status: Plant feeder; has well developed scent glands and will emit distinctive odor when handled.

Habitat and Food Source(s), Damage: Leaffooted bugs feed on a wide variety of developing fruit, including cotton, peaches, and tomatoes, and seeds such as beans, black-eyed peas, and sorghum. They also feed on the stems and tender leaves of plants such as potatoes. Damage produced is similar to that produced by stink bugs.

Management: See Insects in Vegetables or search Vegetable IPM.

Literature: Borror et al. 1989; Slater and Baranowski 1978.

Coreid bug,
Acanthocephala declivis (Say)
(Hemiptera: Coreidae).
Photo by Drees.
A broadheaded bug
Alydus sp.
(Hemiptera: Aleydidae),
nymph on althea.
Photo by Drees.
For additional information, contact your local Texas A&M AgriLife Extension Service agent or search for other state Extension offices.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

The pics on that link are spot on.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

You may want to investigate taking a class & procuring a private applicators license... It would be a very good investment, Mike...


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Meaning you can get chemicals and apply that are not "over the counter"?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

We had a big problem with alphids and those stink bugs then I noticed wasps frequenting my garden, but have also noticed very few pests. Well this past weekend I nearly walked into a what I believe is a yellow jacket nest. Its way in the back behind my shed about 100ft from the house. They don't bother us at all but I'm worried about leaving them there. 

No chemicals need so far...


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

StrikerX said:


> No chemicals need so far...


I wish I could say the same!
I've had lots of problems with insects this year!
Without this forum, I would have already quit!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Pick up that brown bug with the stripe, and then smell your fingers!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

You've personally done this is the past, haven't you??? LOL!!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Yessir!! If I were a bird, it certainly would discourage me!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

They are back again!!! But I have some vegetable plus now thanks to WR.
I guess I will retreat. I went out to the garden and saw 5- 6 of them on the pepper plants that are bearing fruit. 
My tomatoes are bout to set BUNCHES of Fruit, so I probably need to spray them as well.

How often to you guys retreat for insects once you actually see a problem?


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Just read the directions, and it said to treat every 5-6 days as needed, for a maximum of 6 times per year.
That would explain why they are back.
Its been a month or so since I treated.


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

These are my worst enemy! When I'm working around my tomatoes, I pick off any I see and squash them. When I'm trimming back my tomato bushes, I just snip them with the pruners. It' s much easier to spray and keep them in check from the beginning, than try to do population control later. Most consumer labeled products don't seem to have much effect on them. 

Assassin bugs tend to not stay grouped together, even as young, since they feed off other bugs, even their own kind.


----------

